# Archspire- Deathless Ringing bass cover



## JoeyW (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey guys! There's this really sick band where I live called Archspire that's looking for a new full time bass player, so here's my audition with their song "Deathless Ringing". I hope you guys dig it!



My friend (and fellow ss.org-er) Connor was awesome enough to film this last weekend at his home studio, audio is my Warwick Thumb bass into Connor's Axe FX II


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Feb 15, 2015)

Not my kind of music, but I have to say that is some downright sick bass playing! Good luck with the audition!


----------



## JoeyW (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks bro!


----------



## cGoEcYk (Feb 17, 2015)

Great job, hope you get the gig.


----------



## JoeyW (Feb 17, 2015)

cGoEcYk said:


> Great job, hope you get the gig.



Thanks man! Me too haha


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 17, 2015)

Sick cover man. You are tearing it up.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 17, 2015)

you have a six string warwick thumb, youre obviously hired.


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh hey, I did this.  Great job dude, was lots of fun putting this together for you.


----------



## JoeyW (Mar 21, 2015)

Just thought I'd bump this with another video we did last week, not tech-death this time though haha


----------



## metaljon (Mar 29, 2015)

JoeyW said:


> Hey guys! There's this really sick band where I live called Archspire that's looking for a new full time bass player, so here's my audition with their song "Deathless Ringing". I hope you guys dig it!
> 
> 
> 
> My friend (and fellow ss.org-er) Connor was awesome enough to film this last weekend at his home studio, audio is my Warwick Thumb bass into Connor's Axe FX II



Nicely done. Archspire is a little too grindy for my tastes--or at least their last album was. I like my tech death more in the style of Beyond Creation and Spawn of Possession, but good stuff nonetheless. If that's what you're into, hope you nail the gig.


----------



## JoeyW (Mar 29, 2015)

metaljon said:


> Nicely done. Archspire is a little too grindy for my tastes--or at least their last album was. I like my tech death more in the style of Beyond Creation and Spawn of Possession, but good stuff nonetheless. If that's what you're into, hope you nail the gig.



Thanks for the kind words mah man!


----------



## Pooty Skills (Mar 30, 2015)

Man, you must live very close to me, Archspire is from my town. Those guys are extreme, and I think you have what it takes to be among their ranks! Best of luck!


----------



## Unburdened (Mar 30, 2015)

Incredible chops and incredible performance! Good luck with the audition. You'll have to let us all know!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 30, 2015)

did you hear back from them?


----------



## iron blast (May 3, 2015)

Wow that jazz riff was tasty sick job and sexy Warwick


----------



## JoeyW (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I really appreciate it!

Here's another Archspire one-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4C5GFZyzOg


----------



## crg123 (May 5, 2015)

Nice job man. I have an Axe XL. If you don't mind me asking. How'd you set up up your patch for recording this (the first Archspire one)? It sounds great. I assume most of the tone just comes from the Warwick haha.


----------



## JoeyW (May 5, 2015)

crg123 said:


> Nice job man. I have an Axe XL. If you don't mind me asking. How'd you set up up your patch for recording this (the first Archspire one)? It sounds great. I assume most of the tone just comes from the Warwick haha.



Connor would be the guy to ask haha! I think so, its a fairly distinct sounding bass I think


----------



## noUser01 (May 8, 2015)

crg123 said:


> Nice job man. I have an Axe XL. If you don't mind me asking. How'd you set up up your patch for recording this (the first Archspire one)? It sounds great. I assume most of the tone just comes from the Warwick haha.



Glad you like it dude. If you shoot me a message to remind me I can take a look this weekend and give you the rundown. I believe we just used the AxeFX II as a DI and then I did all the processing with plugins (mostly free ones, nothing crazy) in Logic afterwards.

EDIT: Here you go. I basically split the bass into two separate sections. One is just the lows which I leave clean, the other is the upper mids/highs that I distort to blend with the guitars. Afterwards I bus them together into one channel again, and do some processing starting with an 1176, an SSL Comp and top it off with some more EQ. The Warwick has a .... ton of low mids so even though everything from 300-500Hz is pretty much non-existent I still made another cut there to open it up. The high pass is just to clean up some of the stuff that the bass doesn't need, since this music is so fast and technical you don't want a ton of sub content, just enough to hold down the low end. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------

